# Champions League first quarterfinals 07-08 April



## A_Skywalker (Mar 22, 2009)

1 X 2       

07 Apr 18:45 Man Utd v FC Porto  1.36 4.00 11.00     
07 Apr 18:45 Villarreal v Arsenal  2.50 3.20 2.80     
08 Apr 18:45 Barcelona v Bayern Munich  1.57 3.75 6.00     
08 Apr 18:45 Liverpool v Chelsea  2.37 3.00 3.20


----------



## Anggun (Mar 23, 2009)

Early look at the matches. Barcelona favorites and I dont see how they can not win against Bayern(not as good as last years). Villareal and Arsenal looks draw at least the first match. I expect Arsenal to qualify with home win. Manchester, well of course win


----------



## Anggun (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm taking Barca to qualify, as I mentioned last week they won't have problems.


----------



## danyy (Apr 1, 2009)

Barca to win , both teams score , over2.5, over 0.5 HT -  for Barca-Bayern
L'pool_Chelsea - under 0.5 HT , Under2.5 FT
Villareal-Arsenal 1 DNB , Under2.5 FT
this are my predictions..


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 6, 2009)

Barca - Bayern over 2.5 

After that match against Villa United will step up and score lots of goals, Bayern probably can score too.


----------



## free bet (Apr 7, 2009)

teams going through are:

Arsenal, Liverpool, Barca, Man U


----------



## Anggun (Apr 7, 2009)

free bet said:
			
		

> teams going through are:
> 
> Arsenal, Liverpool, Barca, Man U


Only a minor disagreement about Chelsea. They will win.


----------



## Anggun (Apr 7, 2009)

Liverpool vs Chelsea Under 2.5 goals -1.80

The last 5 matches between them were not very productive. It's a first match and nothing will be decided yet, the teams will try to keep the ball in the center. And yes if you ask me Chelsea will qualify, but I think the match will end up draw.


----------



## danyy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah i think to get that too but not sure yet..
1st match maybe get 2:1 exact result and the second chelsea will need a goal to qualify but i dont see them to qualify ..
i think maybe under0.5 first half and to bet the second for at least 1 goal or smthg like that..

by the way i was confident Man wont win last night but i havent been brave enough to bet it or at least write it with all these bets on them.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 8, 2009)

You have to take those beds with small stakes. You wont lose much and you wont be angry that you missed the bet.
I never thought Porto will have so good match. If the Goalkeeper didnt make mistake they could have won. Still expect Manchester to qualify.


----------



## danyy (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah but situation is bad for them, Porto needs 1 goal and thats it.

tonight i think im gonna take Barca-Bayern over3.0
and im thinking bout Cardif City to win against Derby and under0.5 HT for Pool and Chelsea match.


----------



## Anggun (Apr 8, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> yeah but situation is bad for them, Porto needs 1 goal and thats it.
> 
> tonight i think im gonna take Barca-Bayern over3.0
> and im thinking bout Cardif City to win against Derby and under0.5 HT for Pool and Chelsea match.



Do you mean over 2.5 or 3.5

I'm also taking Liverpool and Chelsea NO GOAL with 10$ for fun.
Who knows, it may be one of those matches.


----------



## BetfairGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

I think everything points to goals between Barca and Bayern. Over 2.5 is currently 1.64 at Betfair and over 3.5 is 2.56. Tempting to go for the latter.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 8, 2009)

BetfairGuy said:
			
		

> I think everything points to goals between Barca and Bayern. Over 2.5 is currently 1.64 at Betfair and over 3.5 is 2.56. Tempting to go for the latter.



Probably if you want value 3.5 is the choice, but 4 goals look too much for a match like this. Im on over 2.5.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 8, 2009)

Barcelona is like train. This is just brilliant.


----------



## danyy (Apr 9, 2009)

I played only over2.5 but it was with L'puul DNB so it burns out..
but i win Cardif city to win and Cardif city -1.5 ah(1.80 and 3.50 odds)
got too Washington-Cleveland Washington +16 (1.90
but lost San Lorenco.
so lil profit.


----------



## peleus (Dec 22, 2013)

It would be pretty interesting on how those players fair this upcoming World Cup. I just hope that they won't choke.


----------

